# Raw Honey



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

MTP55 said:


> But how do you bottle honey? If it goes through an extractor does it lose any of its nutrients?


Could be slung through an extractor then bottled, crushed & strained, or just cut out the frame (comb honey). It will only loose nutrients if it is ultra filtered or heated.


----------



## MTP55 (Jan 23, 2017)

OK. Thanks.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

"Heated" is a somewhat nebulous term. 

Keep in mind that "natural" "raw" honey - in the comb, in the hive - is subjected to somewhat varying temperatures. Bees maintain their brood nest area at 93-94 degrees F, so honey in the immediate vicinity is also likely at similar temperatures. Honey in honey supers, further away from the brood nest may be at times at a temperature higher than 94 degrees(depending on the weather in your area.) 

If honey is degraded by simply being heated to say, 100 degrees F, then Mother Nature has a lot of '_splaining_ to do!


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

I have always followed the rule that honey should not be heated above 130F It can be quite difficult to un-crystalize honey at much less.


----------

